# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم SL-Box تحديثات :  SLBox SN Reader v1.0.1.2

## Shamseldeen Victory

*SLBox SN Reader v1.0.1.2   Dear Customers, 
if you want to access support/download zone, you need to install SL-Box driver set and SL-Box software. * الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Step 1
Run SL-Box sn reader 
Step 2
Read SL-Box info and press Support button 
Step 3
You can start download         *

----------

